# R3 Displays the Focal Length of the Lens, Including When Zooming. Can the R5?



## FrenchFry (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi,
In Jared Polin's review for the R3, I noticed the focal length is displayed and changes a lot as he zooms in and out (around 26-27 minutes in).
Is this something we can do on the R5 too? Or a unique R3 feature?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 14, 2021)

I haven't seen it on my R5, I do keep the focus distance bar, but I don't see an option to enable the focal lenght.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

R-series bodies can show focus distance in the EVF, so when Canon adapted the EF 600/4 and 400/2.8 for RF they eliminated the distance window. ‘No longer needed’ = lower production costs.

Now that the zoom setting can be displayed in the EVF, perhaps they’ll reduce production costs by not painting the focal lengths on the zoom ring.

Canon, are you listening?


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> R-series bodies can show focus distance in the EVF


Didn't you write, in a different thread, that Canon cameras don't have this piece of information?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> Didn't you write, in a different thread, that Canon cameras don't have this piece of information?


No, I suggested that there’s no firmware command to set the focus distance to a specific value. Passively recording vs. actively setting. Sure, if the distance can be estimated after focus is achieved then it should be possible to drive a lens to a prespecified focus distance. But I’m not aware of any time that actually happens, are you? Your point was scripting using existing commands.

Focus distance is reported in the full EXIF data, has been since the first time I used exiftool.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 14, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sure, if the distance can be estimated after focus is achieved then it should be possible to drive a lens to a prespecified focus distance. But I’m not aware of any time that actually happens, are you? Your point was scripting using existing commands.


My point is if the camera drive the focus in the desired direction and read it, then it can set the focus to a desired distance, which would allow a scripting language to automatically set the lens to hyperfocal distance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> My point is if the camera drive the focus in the desired direction and read it, then it can set the focus to a desired distance, which would allow a scripting language to automatically set the lens to hyperfocal distance.


Yes, firmware code that seemingly doesn’t exist could be written to do that. And many other things. Not pre-existing commands, but sure it’s possible.

But this debate is moot because it’s not going to happen. If it’s important, get an old camera and use Magic Lantern. Canon isn’t even remotely likely to do it.


----------



## robotfist (May 10, 2022)

What is strange is that Cinema EOS video cameras have always been able to display the focal length lens data like this. I just got an R5 and I'm really surprised that this feature isn't available.


----------

